# *COOTERVILLE MUD RIDES VIDEO* - Southern Mudd Junkies



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest ride video from Cooterville Mud Rides two weeks ago. It was crazy deep but we still have a great time!
SIDEWAYS - Southern Mudd Junkies - COOTERVILLE MUD RIDES - YouTube


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Another great video as always!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It looked a little wet.... Lol :rockn:


----------

